# can you order biospira online?



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

mt lfs store has it but they even told me they dont sell it often so im afraid its old anywhere online i can order it from fresh?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Dr Fosters & Smith offers it through their website. The price of bio spira has gone up like 50% since last year. Not sure if its a supply issue. I know for a fact that an unopened pack of bio spira will remain good for up to a year in the fridge as per an email i once received from the people who make the stuff.


----------



## wartooth (May 11, 2007)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Dr Fosters & Smith offers it through their website. The price of bio spira has gone up like 50% since last year. Not sure if its a supply issue. I know for a fact that an unopened pack of bio spira will remain good for up to a year in the fridge as per an email i once received from the people who make the stuff.


I couldn't find it locally either. Do they ship it in a cold/refrigerated insulated package? I read that if it's not refrigerated at the store, the bacteria is dead.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

wartooth said:


> Dr Fosters & Smith offers it through their website. The price of bio spira has gone up like 50% since last year. Not sure if its a supply issue. I know for a fact that an unopened pack of bio spira will remain good for up to a year in the fridge as per an email i once received from the people who make the stuff.


I couldn't find it locally either. Do they ship it in a cold/refrigerated insulated package? I read that if it's not refrigerated at the store, the bacteria is dead.
[/quote]
They usually send it USPS in a box wrapped well with an ice pack. The cold is what keeps the bacteria dormant in the bag up to a year. Once the temperature rises the bacteria comes out of its dormant stage and becomes active. Will stay alive for a few days if that happens without an ammonia source. No worries with the ice pack though since you will receive the package in 2-3 days and the bio spira bag will still be cold. once introduced into the warm waters of the tank the bacteria is activated instantly. Just takes a bit of time for it to build up on your filter media to match the bio load in the tank.


----------



## wartooth (May 11, 2007)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Dr Fosters & Smith offers it through their website. The price of bio spira has gone up like 50% since last year. Not sure if its a supply issue. I know for a fact that an unopened pack of bio spira will remain good for up to a year in the fridge as per an email i once received from the people who make the stuff.


I couldn't find it locally either. Do they ship it in a cold/refrigerated insulated package? I read that if it's not refrigerated at the store, the bacteria is dead.
[/quote]
They usually send it USPS in a box wrapped well with an ice pack. The cold is what keeps the bacteria dormant in the bag up to a year. Once the temperature rises the bacteria comes out of its dormant stage and becomes active. Will stay alive for a few days if that happens without an ammonia source. No worries with the ice pack though since you will receive the package in 2-3 days and the bio spira bag will still be cold. once introduced into the warm waters of the tank the bacteria is activated instantly. Just takes a bit of time for it to build up on your filter media to match the bio load in the tank.
[/quote]
Btw, I think Dr Fosters & Smith's price is way high. Try aquariumplants.com.


----------

